# Best Onegin productions



## Cat from hell (Apr 18, 2020)

I am new to this site, so sorry if this is not quite the right way to post this inquiry, but i was wondering about opinions on the best available (or otherwise known) production of Onegin, say post 1985.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

There's Temirkanov's with Leiferkus and Novikova that's very good--early 1980s I think. Traditional staging, young attractive performers, excellent singing. 


Oh for people who are amused by performers with the same names as their characters, here's one--that is Tatiana Novikova playing Tatiana.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

focile/hvorostovsky/shicoff
fleming/hvorostovsky/vargas


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

The Met 2007 one is definitely worth it, it's magical. One of the best opera stagings I know.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Yes! Fleming and Hvorostovsky in Met's 2007 production are absolutely wonderful. I know some people don't like the simple staging but I didn't mind at all. Hvorostovsky really had the right Slavic charisma for the role and both singers are also great actors.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Are you wanting a film of the opera on DVD or Blu Ray? In which case I second the Mariinsky version conducted by Termikanov (if you can find it) Howlingfantods suggests above. A more modern recording (and therefore with better sound and picture quality) is the one from the Met with Kwiecen and Netrebko, it's devastating.

N.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Cat from hell said:


> I am new to this site, so sorry if this is not quite the right way to post this inquiry, but i was wondering about opinions on the best available (or otherwise known) production of Onegin, say post 1985.


Why post 1985 if I may ask.?


----------

